# How many shots to cut a can?



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey people,

Can someone enlighten me how much ammo they use to cut cans at around 10-11 metres. My first attempt I didn't count, 2nd attempt I used 107 steel 9.5mm BB's and my 3rd attempt which I did an hour or so ago I used 84 9.5mm steel BB's.

Is that good though or am I way behind? I'm guessing it's possible to do it in around 20 or so. I always start well it getting that last bit when it's hanging by a thread. Feel so good when the can drops though. I'll never get bored of that.

Ben


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

You just need bigger ammo. I bet you could cut one in five hits with a halve inch hex nut.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Like squirrel squasher said, big ammo will make short work of any can in its way.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Might try 10mm lead then, that's the biggest heaviest ammo I have.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

hope you get that cut nice and quick!

-Epic


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

My best is 11 hits in 15 shots and I think that was 1/2" lead. 9.5mm steel probably averages 50 shots or so, but I think it would be a lot less with consistent practice and luck.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

My best is 15 shots with 7/16" steel...My bump it up to1/2" steel.....I love smacking them cans~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Cheers Epic, I will. Ash, Oldmiser that's good shooting, thanks, gives me more of an idea and something to work towards.

Ben


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

seven shots five hits  1/2" steel ten meters .030 latex 1" to 5/8" taper 9 1/2" active length 42" draw length  I know it can be done in three or less with the right shot placement. As you can see my first shot was just a nick so it did no damage.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice shooting, CO!

The best I've been able to do is three hits with 1/2". Two right in the top center to soften it up, then one right on the bottom of the can to rip it in half. I bet some bolt off-cuts would do a number on a can.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> seven shots five hits  1/2" steel ten meters .030 latex 1" to 5/8" taper 9 1/2" active length 42" draw length  I know it can be done in three or less with the right shot placement. As you can see my first shot was just a nick so it did no damage.


Impressive can-opener. Is that latex single band not double? Didn't think that a single latex band would handle 1/2 " steel very well.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice Shooting CO....

@bmLodge~watch the end of the video real close as he is talking about the shooter ..looks to be a single band set..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Nice Shooting CO....
> 
> @bmLodge~watch the end of the video real close as he is talking about the shooter ..looks to be a single band set..~AKAOldmiser


Think you're right oldmiser. Looks similar to the bandsets I have from simpleshot.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, getting better. 34 shots from 11 metres. 3 of the shots were done with 10mm lead the rest were 10mm steel. I was actually really surprised when I saw the can drop halfway through my 2nd set of 20 bb's. I also hit the can a good 4 or 5 times in a row. Obviously on a good streak at the minute.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My best all time with 3/8"(9.5mm) steel from 10 meters was 8 shots to cut her in half.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

bmlodge said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > seven shots five hits  1/2" steel ten meters .030 latex 1" to 5/8" taper 9 1/2" active length 42" draw length  I know it can be done in three or less with the right shot placement. As you can see my first shot was just a nick so it did no damage.
> ...


It is single .030 latex. Handles it very well for me. Good luck with your challenge!  It is all fun!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Single .030" is very capable stuff. I don't think doubles are necessary for most common ammo sizes unless you mean to kill something with it. Accuracy tends to be better at the lower end of the draw weight range.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

My best 10 m , 9 shots 10 mm steel


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

My best is 14 shots with 8mm steel. Every shot was a direct hit though and I cut from left to right.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

AUSSIE4 said:


> My best is 14 shots with 8mm steel. Every shot was a direct hit though and I cut from left to right.


You are way ahead if me, good on ya! I aim for dead center then a little left then right until see remaining connection. Luck plays a role for me still. Your count with 8
Is impressive, takes me many more than that. 
funny though today decided 12 ttf and felt accurate maybe to much as kept shooting thru hole adding no more damage, then when tried left , right overcompensated and missed, strange.
ukj


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

ukj said:


> You are way ahead if me, good on ya! I aim for dead center then a little left then right until see remaining connection. Luck plays a role for me still. Your count with 8
> Is impressive, takes me many more than that.
> funny though today decided 12 ttf and felt accurate maybe to much as kept shooting thru hole adding no more damage, then when tried left , right overcompensated and missed, strange.
> ukj


It's harder to hit a can than a spinner in one sense because when you aim at a can, you are looking at the whole thing, a spinner is only 30mm or close. When I aim at cans I pick a number or letter on the can to hit then I will hit the can👍


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

My best was 7 shots with 3/8" steel - must have been lucky & made each one count. Haven't been able to get close to that since ... usually around 20 shots for me (I did get 23 in a row for a can cut this week - thats my all time best no-miss number).


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Depends on can the little 225ml ones sometimes get them pretty fast say 3 or 4 shots with bigger ammo . The 355ml guys few more lol . But the can shot I like best tall boy try get two cuts . Knock bottom off than try get them around the top it’s hard . 
I usually use 6mm steel and always seem have to much rubber some pass right through don’t really do much ripping for a few shots . Probably not much help to your question 🤷‍♂️


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

bmlodge said:


> Hey people,
> 
> Can someone enlighten me how much ammo they use to cut cans at around 10-11 metres. My first attempt I didn't count, 2nd attempt I used 107 steel 9.5mm BB's and my 3rd attempt which I did an hour or so ago I used 84 9.5mm steel BB's.
> 
> ...


Every one starts some where. Focus on you shot and not on the count. 

And remember to keep it fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

The smaller the ammo the more shots it takes. Hitting the can is a ton of fun- hang onto that. If you want to cut it faster, start smacking them with 7/16" or 1/2" steel or some other big ammo.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

So many variables, ammo size, ammo density, type of bands, and type of can (some are thinner than others). As I start cutting the can, I have an increasingly smaller area to hit. That last shot is often elusive. But, the dopamine rush when you slaice the can is well worth it. 

I started counting the number of hits in a row and then after missing, how many shots to recover. Typically, I can get 4 in a row and then need 2 shots before I am back on target. Working on increasing the former and decreasing the later.


----------



## WesTxguy (Jun 13, 2020)

bmlodge said:


> Hey people,
> 
> Can someone enlighten me how much ammo they use to cut cans at around 10-11 metres. My first attempt I didn't count, 2nd attempt I used 107 steel 9.5mm BB's and my 3rd attempt which I did an hour or so ago I used 84 9.5mm steel BB's.
> 
> ...


Ive done it in 3 hits with 3/8" steel. The can was probably smaller diameter than what your shooting at.....it was a small energy drink can.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

My best 200+ shots .177 bbs


----------

